# Stupid Question?



## Clueless (Nov 14, 2011)

I am not a wood worker, let me just put that right out there. Nor am I handy in any way shape or form. But my Mom gave me an old printer's shelf that hung in our home collecting knick knacks and dust for years. It is, believe it or not, quite a sentimental piece for me, however, I do not collect tiny bric-a-brac and so I would like to repurpose it as a place to hold my jewelry. Like this:










With that in mind, I went and purchased some small eye screws and cup hooks, ready to get to it! Only to be stopped short because I cannot figure out how to install the screws in such tiny spaces. Tips? Techniques? Tools?

I am a clueless feeb.

Any advice you could throw my way would be appreciated.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Proper sized, centered, and straight pilot hole will help, if you can get them in there some way. A right angle drill attachment may help to get into tighter space. Sometimes the 10.8v drills are pretty small, and with a short bit, you may be able to squeeze it in there. Once you have the pilot hole centered. You will want to carefully twist in the hooks, tedious, but possible. Take it slowly. Some of those cubbies do appear to be too small for any type of drill however. Hopefully someone else will have some suggestions as well.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

if you want to destropy a beautyfull old drawer like this (my opinion only)
then you use a jawl to mark small hole where you want the screws to be placed 
then you can use a flat tang (plyer) to help you screw the hardware in
just don´t press to hard with the jawl the bottom in those drawers is usualy quite thin

welcome to L J enjoy and have fun

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

if you want to make the hole in the devider it self then bend a nail to make the mark with 
or bend a jawl 90 degree at the tip

Dennis


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I would try mounting the hooks onto small blocks of wood and then gluing those in place with hot glue or wood glue. The jewelry is not heavy, so the hooks don't have to be particularly strong. And the if a hook comes off the jewelry won't be damaged - you just need to re-glue.

If it were me I might try to make the hooks using a short piece of popsicle stick for a base and some stiff wire. Drill two holes in the base. Cut a short length of wire. Bend it into a |_| shape and sick the ends through the holes in the base. Bend the ends to form hooks.

The advantage of hot glue is that it can be removed, often with little or no damage to the surface if you need to reposition the hook or decide to use the printer's shelf for something else in the future.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Go to the Hardware store and buy the following :

1. A caulking gun 
2. A tube of clear silicone caulk
3. Eye hooks with round bases ( hobby store if hardware store does not carry )
Ask the person at the hardware store :

1. How to open the tube of caulking 
2. How to install the tube into the 'gun'
3. How to dispense the caulking

Put a *tiny* bit of caulking on the back of some eye hooks that have round bases
Set them in place with the drawer laying flat .
Keep a wet rag or wet paper towels to wipe up any spillage .
Allow to dry for 24 hours with the drawer remaining flat .
Cost : Should be 10 $ or less .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Clueless (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you all for taking pity on me and offering so much great advice! I'll let you know how it goes.

Grace and peace,

-B


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thats enoff Moment, even though your surgestion maybee is the right way for her 
then you don´t have to talk down to a person that ask an honest question 
sorry but I find you way out of line here this is not how we usualy say hello to new people

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I meant no disrespect whatsoever , Dennis . I would not 'talk down' to any one .
This is exactly what I did years ago when I ran into a similar problem . I asked the person
at the hardware store the exact same questions about how to open the caulk and use the caulking
gun . I posted the pictures so that it might be more clear to someone unfamiliar with such. . Back then I had no clue and no one to advise me .
One learns by watching or reading…...but ultimately by doing . I have made some costly mistakes
in my career , but i don't repeat mistakes . I have used silicone in construction and in my art work . When I work 
with mirror or shadow boxes …or non-load bearing applications…that's what works best for me .
trying to help . I would not dream of offending any one . It's nice to try and help others , just as others 
have helped me . Good luck with your project Clueless , whichever method you undertake . Thanks from me to all other responders who voiced a 'helping hand ' ...there's more than one way to skin a cat, And I respect your suggestions as well . Best wishes…....moment .

I rarely give advise here , but when I am familiar with a problem , I am glad to contribute . My sincerest apologies are offered if I presented the impression of being any thing other than simply one that was trying to help


----------



## Clueless (Nov 14, 2011)

Electronic communication is a clumsy way to communicate (emoticons only go so far).  No offense taken Moment, I just figured you were being thorough. And thanks for looking out for me as well, Dennis. No harm, no foul.

I am so appreciative of strangers who came to this newbs rescue. I might have to take up wood working.

Grace and peace,

-Beth


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry if I upset you in my lack of reading the english Moment

Clueles … you might even find it funny … to create something in wood 
take a serious look around on the site and you will be amazed of how many ways woodworking
can be done …. there is even several on L J that make neckless , earrings ,rings and bracelss
both for the joy of giving them as gifts and some who is selling them 

take care
Dennis


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

That's OK Dennis , I* did *know what a '*jawl* ' was ! : ) Thanks Beth .


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

hi Beth,
He he.. electronic communication does has it's pit falls. I always say, when people are confused we fill up the empty holes with negativity, it takes self control and a peaceful heart to always see the goodness. Not to mention the cultural clashed on here… very Glad the two of you resolved that quickly. I think Moments idea is the simpliest… Occam's razor and all.

So welcome Beth. Lumber Jocks is an amazing site, but like all social networking websites.. as full of opinions as much as helpful tips and hints. Like Dennis said.. look around and then say goodbye to your significant others as you join us in the isolated but peaceful world of making beautiful and meaningful objects.


----------

